# Chelsea: 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. Si decide cosa fare.



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Stravedo per lui, ma a quelle cifre ci penserei seriamente, a patto che i soldi ovviamente vengano reinvestiti su un altro centrale e su un centrocampista.
A noi servono certezze, Alessio al momento lo è solo a tratti.


----------



## sion (23 Agosto 2016)

Musacchio e paredes o badelj e può andare per 40


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Agosto 2016)

40 milioni, e il 30% dell'eccedenza va alla roma. Quindi il 30% dei 15 milioni sono 5. Con 35 milioni chi prendi di meglio? Musacchio? Rodrigo caio che arriva tra quattro mesi? Mah. Io a meno di 60 milioni non apro nemmeno la trattativa


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2016)

Al netto dei bonus alla Roma, 36 milioni circa. 
No grazie. Se Bailly ne vale 40 e Stones 55, il suo valore è almeno 50 milioni allora. Ma dato che non lo vogliamo vendere, a 60 possiamo ragionarci su


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

E' tutto fuorchè una certezza ma io sono sicuro che con Conte le possibilità di diventare un giocatore importante aumenterebbero sensibilmente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 40 milioni, e il 30% dell'eccedenza va alla roma. Quindi il 30% dei 15 milioni sono 5. Con 35 milioni chi prendi di meglio? Musacchio? Rodrigo caio che arriva tra quattro mesi? Mah. Io a meno di 60 milioni non apro nemmeno la trattativa



This.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' tutto fuorchè una certezza ma io sono sicuro che con Conte le possibilità di diventare un giocatore importante aumenterebbero sensibilmente.



Sì, come minimo ripercorrerà le orme di Bonucci. Boh, sono combattuto sinceramente.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Agosto 2016)

Alessio non si vende

Punto


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Stravedo per lui, ma a quelle cifre ci penserei seriamente, a patto che i soldi ovviamente vengano reinvestiti su un altro centrale e su un centrocampista.


Izzo e Rincon?


----------



## Nicktedo81 (23 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> This.


Rodrigo Caio é in italia per il passaporto...se ce la facesse entro il 31..........


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



Per me resta. Conoscendo poi i miei polli meglio così. Oltre al valore di Alessio, abbiamo il condor in casa, cioè sicurezza di continui disastri....


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

con 40 mln non ci facciamo nulla. Evitare suicidi dell'ultimo secondo.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



Al momento Fassone non ha ancora nominato ufficiosamente alcun DS. Quindi chi cavolo decide come reinvestire i soldi ? se come penso sarà Galliani meglio lasciar perdere anche se ce ne offrissero 80. 

PS comunque, secondo me, è un teatrino stile Kakà-City. Berlusconi vuole lasciare senza essere insultato, quindi, non avendo nessuna intenzione di aprire il portafoglio per l'ultimo regalo, ha pensato bene di ricorrere al solito trucchetto del "la conferma di Romagnoli è il vero grande acquisto dell'estate 2016, gioite !".


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Rodrigo Caio é in italia per il passaporto...se ce la facesse entro il 31..........



ma chi lo ha detto?? fonte?


----------



## Nicktedo81 (23 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi lo ha detto?? fonte?



Sia i media brasiliani che quelli spagnoli (perché c'é in ballo anche il Siviglia)


----------



## Gekyn (23 Agosto 2016)

L'ho già detto lo venderei solo ad una cifra che permetterebbe di prendere un ottimo difensore e centrocampista, altrimenti rimango così.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Agosto 2016)

romagnoli non si tocca! ma quando arriva il 31????


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2016)

In difesa siamo in emergenza e si pensa alle cessioni...


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



a 60 lo vendo domani, detto questo a me fininvest ed i riciclatori di denaro cinesi hanno francamente stancato, ma come si può gestire una società senza mettere un euro per il mercato, questi danno la paghetta da 10 mln, ma la vogliamo finire o no


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Agosto 2016)

Ci ritroveremmo con Ely, Vergara, Zapata e Paletta in difesa e con non si sa chi al posto di Alessio ( probabilmente Musacchio, che viene da infortuni seri).

Raga, io comincio ad aver paura, se i cinesi avvallano questa operazione si parte con il piede sbagliato. Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2016)

Certo, era meglio cedere Bacca, visto che davanti sono troppi. Certo 40... Se ci aggiungono Cesc...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2016)

Si si vendiamo Romagnoli per pagare comissioni e ingaggi di gente come Vergara, Ely, Sosa, Lopez, Luiz Adriano, Montolivo e compagnia... 

poi tra 6 o 12 mesi voglio vedere i cinesi prendere un 95 in quel ruolo cosi forte come Alessio..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma Alessio non si tocca assolutamente!!! Ma state scherzando? Per dire che fa qualche errore di leggerezza? È un classe '95! Gioca con davanti mortovivo! Pure ramos boateng hummels e bonucci avrebbero problemi con mortovivo avanti! Mettetegli un grande mediano e poi vedrete! Ma scherzate? Se solo i cinesi si azzardano a vendere quei pochi buoni che abbiamo per me sono più falsi di una banconota da 30 euro. Una squadra forte la si forma tenendo i buoni giocatori e affiancandogliene altri. Romagnoli con un grande mediano avanti e un buon compagno di reparto può tranquillamente diventare uno dei più forti nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Agosto 2016)

NO NO NO NO e ancora NO!!! Sono davvero tanti soldi...ma di questi tempi e con queste valutazioni pazze di mercato nemmeno troppi!!! Se in più contiamo che un roito come David Luiz è stato venduto a tipo 60mln ho detto tutto...Alessio ha un sicuro avvenire...questa gente va tenuta a tutti i costi!!


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma cosa sta diventando il calcio? Pazzesco ragazzi...non mi ci ritrovo più. È uno schifo.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

Tra l'altro se vendiamo Romagnoli sabato con chi giochiamo?? Gustavo ed Ely? o Vergara?? ma la smettessero!!!! chiudete sto mercato prima che quel maiale faccia ulteriori danni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Non diciamo sciocchezze. Alessio non si muove da Milano.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a 60 lo vendo domani, detto questo a me fininvest ed i riciclatori di denaro cinesi hanno francamente stancato, ma come si può gestire una società senza mettere un euro per il mercato, questi danno la paghetta da 10 mln, ma la vogliamo finire o no



BRAVOOOOO!!!!! BASTA, mai vista una cosa del genere! Vergogna, vuoi comprare il Milan e anticipi gli spiccioli ma viaaa


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli potenzialmente può fare più di dieci anni al Milan.
Invece di venderlo, compriamo un altro difensore centrale giovane e bravo.
Il Milan cinese invece di vendere Romagnoli dovrebbe andare a prendere Rugani.


----------



## danjr (23 Agosto 2016)

Se vendessero romagnoli, mi dispiace, ma i cinesi non esisterebbero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se vendessero romagnoli, mi dispiace, ma i cinesi non esisterebbero.



ancora sta storia. Non è un opinione se esistono o no eh, ci stanno comunicati ufficiali, contratti, la volete smettere mica son UFO.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ancora sta storia. Non è un opinione se esistono o no eh, ci stanno comunicati ufficiali, contratti, la volete smettere mica son UFO.


Esatto... resta da vedere se c'hanno i soldi, o meglio, se hanno intenzione di investirli


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2016)

Stones,molto simile a Romagnoli per età,fisico e caratteristiche,si è mosso per 55 milioni dopo una stagione pessima. 40 milioni sono un insulto.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se vendessero romagnoli, mi dispiace, ma i cinesi non esisterebbero.



Non è che stanno vendendo Maldini o altro. Le cessioni importanti ci possono stare, se sostituite decentemente. Servirebbe un DS capace di saper rimpiazzare un giocatore venduto a tanto con altri giocatori dallo stesso potenziale a costo inferiore (un po' quello che ha fatto sabatini negli scorsi anni portando Nainggolan, Pjanic, Strootman, Paredes, Manolas ecc.). Questo non vuol dire diventare un mercato continuo in cui appena un giocatore esplode lo si vende. Quello assolutamente no. Io personalmente non voglio la cessione di Alessio, a meno che non arrivi un'offerta superiore ai 60. Coi 50 milioni che incasseremmo si potrebbero fare 2-3 acquisti di livello, e questa non sarebbe così brutta come opzione. Poi se rimane va bene lo stesso


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Un'operazione del genere mi preoccuperebbe non poco soprattutto per quanto riguarda le intenzioni dei si spera prossimi proprietari. Quale ambizione può avere chi acconsente, a due mesi dal closing, alla vendita di uno dei migliori talenti in rosa? 
Sarebbe una catastrofe, anche perchè ad una settimana dalla fine del mercato si rimarrebbe con Paletta, Ely, Vergara e Gomes, con un possibile acquisto last minute tipo Izzo o Ranocchia. Roba da serie B, letteralmente.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ancora sta storia. Non è un opinione se esistono o no eh, ci stanno comunicati ufficiali, contratti, la volete smettere mica son UFO.


Era metaforico, intendevo che sarebbero il contrario di quello che ci hanno detto. Non esiste per nulla al mondo vendere uno tra romagnoli, donnarumma e ci metto pure de Sciglio. Come se Berlusconi al suo arrivo avesse venduto baresi per finanziarsi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

Primo banco di prova per i dragoni cinesi.
Da questa possibile cessione si capirà di che pasta sono sti cinesi. L importante è non dare altri soldi al pelato in cravatta gialla.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Agosto 2016)

Cessi strapagati a destra e a manca e con noi fanno tutti i pezzenti. Ma per piacere... Se arrivasse un'offerta monstre potrei pure capire, ma a questa maniera deve rimanere.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ancora sta storia. Non è un opinione se esistono o no eh, ci stanno comunicati ufficiali, contratti, la volete smettere mica son UFO.



Se vendono uno come Romagnoli quello che non esisterebbero sarebbe un progetto, una cosa semplicemente scandalosa.. i cinesi non possono lasciare a Marina e la sua maledetta fininvest distruggere il Milan cosi.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non è che stanno vendendo Maldini o altro. Le cessioni importanti ci possono stare, se sostituite decentemente. Servirebbe un DS capace di saper rimpiazzare un giocatore venduto a tanto con altri giocatori dallo stesso potenziale a costo inferiore (un po' quello che ha fatto sabatini negli scorsi anni portando Nainggolan, Pjanic, Strootman, Paredes, Manolas ecc.). Questo non vuol diventare un mercato continuo in cui appena un giocatore esplode lo si vende. Quello assolutamente no. Io personalmente non voglio la cessione di Alessio, a meno che non arrivi un'offerta superiore ai 60. Coi 50 milioni che incasseremmo si potrebbero fare 2-3 acquisti di livello, e questa non sarebbe così brutta come opzione. Poi se rimane va bene lo stesso


No mi dispiace, questo discorso va bene per la Roma di Pallotta, per De Laurentis, ecc. Per lo Staro cinese no. Ergo non sarebbe lo stato cinese ma un agglomerato di Tohir. Allora vendiamo anche Donnarumma, prendiamo tipo sportiello e investiamo il resto sul centrocampo, ma capisci bene che stai vendendo più di un giocatore, vendi un simbolo.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2016)

40 non sarebbero neanche pochi ma:
1) come li impiegherebbe il pelato i 40 milioni?.........paura........
2) Stones 55? Allora almeno altrettanti per Romagnoli, anzi di più visto che siamo a fine mercato.


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> No mi dispiace, questo discorso va bene per la Roma di Pallotta, per De Laurentis, ecc. Per lo Staro cinese no. Ergo non sarebbe lo stato cinese ma un agglomerato di Tohir. Allora vendiamo anche Donnarumma, prendiamo tipo sportiello e investiamo il resto sul centrocampo, ma capisci bene che stai vendendo più di un giocatore, vendi un simbolo.


Quoto, vero che i cinesi non sono ancora arrivati ma una cessione così importante a due mesi dal closing non lascerebbe presagire nulla di buono, anzi, sarebbe un segnale bruttissimo.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> No mi dispiace, questo discorso va bene per la Roma di Pallotta, per De Laurentis, ecc. Per lo Staro cinese no. Ergo non sarebbe lo stato cinese ma un agglomerato di Tohir. Allora vendiamo anche Donnarumma, prendiamo tipo sportiello e investiamo il resto sul centrocampo, ma capisci bene che stai vendendo più di un giocatore, vendi un simbolo.



Su donnarumma sono d'accordo. Ma se la cessione di Romagnoli ci permette di avere giocatori che possono essere più pronti di lui io non vedo perchè non si possa vendere. La verità è che Alessio è un buon giocatore in questo momento, nulla di più. Può diventare il nuovo Nesta ma anche il nuovo Ranocchia, quindi se dovessero piovere vagonate di milioni (almeno 60) per lui non vedo perchè non lasciarlo partire.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

Ma poi scusate per koulibaly hanno rifiutato 55 e noi dovremmo vacillare per 40? Ma che ha koulibaly più di romagnoli?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Quoto, vero che i cinesi non sono ancora arrivati ma una cessione così importante a due mesi dal closing non lascerebbe presagire nulla di buono, anzi, sarebbe un segnale bruttissimo.



Per me dietro di tutto questo c'e la fininvest e il bilancio.. quelli maledetti non hanno potuto vendere Bacca e ora sotto con Romagnoli, di questa storia capiremo un po' chi sono i nostri cinesi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Su donnarumma sono d'accordo. Ma se la cessione di Romagnoli ci permette di avere giocatori che possono essere più pronti di lui io non vedo perchè non si possa vendere. La verità è che Alessio è un buon giocatore in questo momento, nulla di più. Può diventare il nuovo Nesta ma anche il nuovo Ranocchia, quindi se dovessero piovere vagonate di milioni (almeno 60) per lui non vedo perchè non lasciarlo partire.


Quello si può vendere per raccimolare soldi, quell'altro non è congeniale... E noi giochiamo con paletta e Rodrigo ely... Ma che stabilità economica possono dare sti cinesi agli occhi di tutti vendendo un classe '95? Uno dei migliori prospetti nel suo ruolo?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate per koulibaly hanno rifiutato 55 e noi dovremmo vacillare per 40? Ma che ha koulibaly più di romagnoli?



Gli anni, 4 di piu...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2016)

Solo prendendo in considerazione questa offerta ridicola si capiscono le reali ambizioni di questa ex società


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quello si può vendere per raccimolare soldi, quell'altro non è congeniale... E noi giochiamo con paletta e Rodrigo ely... Ma che stabilità economica possono dare sti cinesi agli occhi di tutti vendendo un classe '95? Uno dei migliori prospetti nel suo ruolo?



Ho specificato che la cessione di Romagnoli avrebbe senso solo se accompagnata da acquisti che possano migliorare la squadra. Se coi milioni di Romagnoli prendi Musacchio e Rodrigo Caio più un centrocampista non vedo perchè non vada bene come cessione.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Su donnarumma sono d'accordo. Ma se la cessione di Romagnoli ci permette di avere giocatori che possono essere più pronti di lui io non vedo perchè non si possa vendere. La verità è che Alessio è un buon giocatore in questo momento, nulla di più. Può diventare il nuovo Nesta ma anche il nuovo Ranocchia, quindi se dovessero piovere vagonate di milioni (almeno 60) per lui non vedo perchè non lasciarlo partire.



Per favore... Romagnoli e un 95 ripeto un 95 che ha dimostrato sul campo che puo tranquillamente essere titolare nel Milan e poi col merito di farlo giocando insieme a gente del calibro di capitano Montolivo... poi quella storia che vendere Alessio ci permette di avere giocatori che possono essere più pronti di lui sono balle semplicemente balle.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ho specificato che la cessione di Romagnoli avrebbe senso solo se accompagnata da acquisti che possano migliorare la squadra. Se coi milioni di Romagnoli prendi Musacchio e Rodrigo Caio più un centrocampista non vedo perchè non vada bene come cessione.



si come dc sinistro chi gioca? Musacchio e Rodrigo Caio non sono mancini


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2016)

Io tutto sto talento in Romagnoli fatica ancora a vederlo...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io tutto sto talento in Romagnoli fatica ancora a vederlo...


Con montolivo avanti faticherei a vedere classe anche in sergio ramos


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si come dc sinistro chi gioca? Musacchio e Rodrigo Caio non sono mancini



Costacurta-Baresi. Nessuno era mancino. Non mi pare sia andata male.
Non è un problema così grande. Basta che siano forti. Se poi uno è mancino meglio


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per favore... Romagnoli e un 95 ripeto un 95 che ha dimostrato sul campo che puo tranquillamente essere titolare nel Milan e poi col merito di farlo giocando insieme a gente del calibro di capitano Montolivo... poi quella storia che vendere Alessio ci permette di avere giocatori che possono essere più pronti di lui sono balle semplicemente balle.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si come dc sinistro chi gioca? Musacchio e Rodrigo Caio non sono mancini



Ma infatti ho detto che SOLO SE la sua cessione dovesse essere accompagnata da acquisti che sopperiscono alla sua partenza allora avrebbe un qualche senso. Altrimenti sono felicissimo che resti, nessuno qui lo mette in discussione. 


Il centrale sinistro di difesa non deve essere mancino per forza. Thiago Silva e nesta giocavano insieme ma nessuno era mancino, non è obbligatorio averne uno mancino. L'importante è saper giocare nel proprio ruolo.


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Con montolivo avanti faticherei a vedere classe anche in sergio ramos



Non c'entra. Anche Maldini ha giocato coi cessi e ha fatto stagioni negative, ma come singolo restava Maldini.
Panucci, tanto per dirne uno, a 19 anni nel Genoa si vedeva già che era forte forte.
In Romagnoli non vedo né un fenomeno né un difensore degno di essere ricordato. Sicuramente mi sbaglierò però, non sono mica infallibile


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io tutto sto talento in Romagnoli fatica ancora a vederlo...



E cosa mi dici del talento di John Stones appena pagato da uno come Guardiola 55 mln di euri?


----------



## ralf (24 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stones,molto simile a Romagnoli per età,fisico e caratteristiche,si è mosso per 55 milioni dopo una stagione pessima. 40 milioni sono un insulto.



Quoto, con i prezzi che girano in Premier, Stones(65m) e koulibaly(55m), come minimo ci devono dare 60m o 40+ Christensen che è in prestito al Gladbach. Per me alla fine vendono De Sciglio alla Rube.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non c'entra. Anche Maldini ha giocato coi cessi e ha fatto stagioni negative, ma come singolo restava Maldini.
> Panucci, tanto per dirne uno, a 19 anni nel Genoa si vedeva già che era forte forte.
> In Romagnoli non vedo né in fenomeno né un difensore degno di essere ricordato. Sicuramente mi sbaglierò però, non sono mica infallibile



Perfavore Paolo Maldini a quella età giocava con uomini e campioni veri... e non ditemi che quello non e importante per un giovane di 20 anni.


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me dietro di tutto questo c'e la fininvest e il bilancio.. quelli maledetti non hanno potuto vendere Bacca e ora sotto con Romagnoli, di questa storia capiremo un po' chi sono i nostri cinesi.


Ma se la società da qui a due mesi sarà venduta (pagamento dei debiti compresi) a Fininvest che frega del bilancio? Intendo tenendo conto anche del fatto che sul mercato non è stato speso praticamente nulla, se non una quindicina di milioni tra Sosa e Gomez (Lapadula è stato finanziato dalla cessione di El Shaarawy). Tra l'altro 40 milioni ad oggi (e il 30% andrebbe alla Roma) mi paiono robetta, il rischio che arrivino dei cessi è altissimo, anche perchè il mercato lo fa Galliani.


----------



## Serginho (24 Agosto 2016)

Coi suoi soldi ci prenderebbero al massimo uno decente, ma nemmeno. Arriverebbero sicuramente altri feticci dell'ameba pelata.

E poi basta vendere i punti fermi, con gente come Romagnoli bisogna ricostruire la spina dorsale del Milan di domani


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> E cosa mi dici del talento di John Stones appena pagato da uno come Guardiola 55 mln di euri?



Mai visto giocare, perciò non giudico


----------



## davoreb (24 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli per Fabregas e Cuadrado più 10 milioni.

Con i 10 milioni ci prendi Acerbi.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



Ripeto, a 60 milioni ci si siede a parlare, non uno di meno.


----------



## Casnop (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese


Giocatore di importanza strategica per il club, '95 italiano sinistro dagli immensi margini di miglioramento. Alla sua età Bonucci era nulla in confronto. Non abbiamo bisogno dei soldi che avremo da gennaio, ma solo della pazienza che serve per attendere il loro arrivo, e l'intelligenza per impiegarli da allora. Buon senso e ragione imporrebbero di respingere seccamente queste presunte offerte, ma buon senso e ragione albergano in questo disastrato club?


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Perfavore Paolo Maldini a quella età giocava con uomini e campioni veri... e non ditemi che quello non e importante per un giovane di 20 anni.



Non mi riferivo a Maldini 20enne, ma al fatto che nella sua carriera gli è capitato.

Per qualsiasi giovane è importante, è ovvio. Ma se uno è forte resta comunque una mosca bianca tra i cessi.
Ho detto Panucci, ma anche Nesta. A 20 anni giocava in una Lazio senza arte nè parte, ma si era già capito che era un fenomeno. 
Cannavaro giocava nel Napoli che arrivava 7° in campionato...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2016)

1) è il 24 agosto
2) i soldi li spende galliani
3) ok, i cinesi non possono spendere perchè non è ancora completato il closing, ma ora viene fuori pure che hanno bisogno di soldi? Non possono permettersi di trattenere i pezzi pregiati? Saremmo messi male male....
4) da club che pagano/pagherebbero 60 milioni Stones, 70 Lukaku, 40 Kantè, 40 Batsuhayi, ecc...40 milioni sono ancora pochi.
In conclusione, no.


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2016)

Ma come potete fare anche discorsi "se poi venissero reinvestiti bene.." 

Romagnoli non si tocca se si vuole tornare a vincere, stop


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

Che senso avrebbe? Poi ti ritrovi a dover prendere due difensori con due spicci. Comunque, data l'insensatezza dell'operazione, ce lo dovremmo aspettare dal condor.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Giocatore di importanza strategica per il club, '95 italiano sinistro dagli immensi margini di miglioramento. *Alla sua età Bonucci era nulla in confronto*. Non abbiamo bisogno dei soldi che avremo da gennaio, ma solo della pazienza che serve per attendere il loro arrivo, e l'intelligenza per impiegarli da allora. Buon senso e ragione imporrebbero di respingere seccamente queste presunte offerte, ma buon senso e ragione albergano in questo disastrato club?



Prendendo spunto dal tuo parallelo, vorrei riesumare una vecchia discussione fatta su questo forum, in cui si parlò, per l'appunto, di un parallelo tra cosa fosse Romagnoli oggi e cosa fosse la BBC juventina alla sua età. Vediamo:

Bonucci: all'età di Romagnoli, giocava in serie B col Treviso, prima di passare a Pisa, Bari e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove gli sono serviti, comunque, tantissimi anni di crescita prima di diventare il difensore che è oggi.
Barzagli: all'età di Romagnoli, era stato appena promosso con l'Ascoli dalla serie C1 alla serie B, prima di giocare una seconda stagione all'Ascoli, quindi al Chievo, la lunga parentesi al Palermo, al Wolfsburg e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove, come Bonucci, gli è servita la cura Conte per diventare un grande giocatore. 
Chiellini: all'età di Romagnoli, la Juventus l'aveva appena prelevato dalla Fiorentina, dopo soltanto una stagione in serie A. Quindi, direi che, forse, soltanto Chiellini ha avuto una crescita simile a quella di Romagnoli.

Bene, questo per dire che ci dobbiamo andare cauti con Romagnoli, perché ha una carriera davanti ed enormi potenzialità, che noi abbiamo il dovere di sviluppare.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendendo spunto dal tuo parallelo, vorrei riesumare una vecchia discussione fatta su questo forum, in cui si parlò, per l'appunto, di un parallelo tra cosa fosse Romagnoli oggi e cosa fosse la BBC juventina alla sua età. Vediamo:
> 
> Bonucci: all'età di Romagnoli, giocava in serie B col Treviso, prima di passare a Pisa, Bari e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove gli sono serviti, comunque, tantissimi anni di crescita prima di diventare il difensore che è oggi.
> Barzagli: all'età di Romagnoli, era stato appena promosso con l'Ascoli dalla serie C1 alla serie B, prima di giocare una seconda stagione all'Ascoli, quindi al Chievo, la lunga parentesi al Palermo, al Wolfsburg e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove, come Bonucci, gli è servita la cura Conte per diventare un grande giocatore.
> ...


Chi ha giocato a calcio sa che un difensore a meno che non sia Baresi o Maldini ha bisogno a 20 anni di giocare e sbagliare. E comunque credo che anche i due sopracitati abbiano sbagliato qualcosa nella loro carriera.
Romagnoli diventerà un ottimo calciatore, ne sono sicuro


----------



## kolao95 (24 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendendo spunto dal tuo parallelo, vorrei riesumare una vecchia discussione fatta su questo forum, in cui si parlò, per l'appunto, di un parallelo tra cosa fosse Romagnoli oggi e cosa fosse la BBC juventina alla sua età. Vediamo:
> 
> Bonucci: all'età di Romagnoli, giocava in serie B col Treviso, prima di passare a Pisa, Bari e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove gli sono serviti, comunque, tantissimi anni di crescita prima di diventare il difensore che è oggi.
> Barzagli: all'età di Romagnoli, era stato appena promosso con l'Ascoli dalla serie C1 alla serie B, prima di giocare una seconda stagione all'Ascoli, quindi al Chievo, la lunga parentesi al Palermo, al Wolfsburg e soltanto alla fine alla Juventus, dove, come Bonucci, gli è servita la cura Conte per diventare un grande giocatore.
> ...



A tal proposito vanno ricordate le numerose cappellate proprio di Chiellini, che prima di diventare il grande difensore del dopo Conte sembrava essere della stessa pasta dei vari Montolivo, Aquilani, Cerci, ecc.


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Agosto 2016)

Non capisco perchè Conte agli europei non lo ha portato e adesso lo vuole a tutti i costi. Una cosa è certa, non lo venderei mai adesso, con gli stessi soldi non ci ricompri nessuno all'altezza, difensori centrali buoni non se ne trovano in giro a buon mercato.


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

Esordio tremendo, partita classica piena di errori, ed ecco che si inventano l'offerta. 

Offrissero veramente 40 milioni glielo porto in spalle, questo e' un Astori incompleto con grandi problemi di concentrazione e senza fisico.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Esordio tremendo, partita classica piena di errori, ed ecco che si inventano l'offerta.
> 
> Offrissero veramente 40 milioni glielo porto in spalle, questo e' un Astori incompleto con grandi problemi do concentrazione e senza fisico.



volete i giovani, poi sbagliano qualche partita (in un ruolo delicatissimo come il DC) e giù palate di sterco. Vi meritate il uallerito a sto punto. I giovani devono crescere e poter sbagliare, non si nasce imparati. Capisco che siamo (o meglio eravamo) il milan e le nostre ambizioni dovrebbero essere sempre al top, ma purtroppo le contingenze sono queste e dobbiamo nostro malgrado accettarle, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco. Si tratta di aspettare fino a gennaio quando avverrà il closing, e allora potremo permetterci un buon compagno di reparto per Alessio, e vedrai che anche lui migliorerà sensibilmente. Perchè adesso ricordiamocelo sempre, gioca con dei bidoni dell'umido come Paletta,Zapata, Ely e Vergara (notare come abbia escluso Gomez, a cui va dato un certo tempo per ambientarsi, oppure siete pronti con la pala già per sabato?).


----------



## zico (24 Agosto 2016)

Paragonare romagnoli ad astori......va be' ..leggo persino che acerbi andrebbe bene .... gia' abbiamo una rosa mediocre se pensiamo di buttare anche i giocatori di prospettiva non andiamo da nessuna parte, un minimo di equilibrio.... Lo scorso anno leggevo di Alex finito , rotto e incapace, messo in campo con romagnoli abbiamo fatto una parte di campionato ottimo in fase difensiva. Cosa pensiamo che se vendono romagnoli arrivi thiago Silva ??? Per carità non sarà Baresi ma qualcuno si ricorda qualche difensore che a 21 anni fosse così di prospettiva ??? Un minimo di equilibrio... Avete visto ieri paredes .....


----------



## Luca_Taz (24 Agosto 2016)

Galliani con 40 milioni è capace di spenderli tipo 30 paredes e 10 strambollo .... io cmq nn lo cederei Alessio


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2016)

secondo me ... nel momento che rimarrà ... tutti tireranno un sospiro di sollievo dimenticando che in realtà probabilmente ne serviva un altro di centrale ....


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> *Non capisco perchè Conte agli europei non lo ha portato e adesso lo vuole a tutti i costi.* Una cosa è certa, non lo venderei mai adesso, con gli stessi soldi non ci ricompri nessuno all'altezza, difensori centrali buoni non se ne trovano in giro a buon mercato.



Perchè è una mega bufala messa in circolo da Galliani...Il Chelsea dai nomi che girano sta cercando un profilo veloce da mettere affianco a Terry/Cahill dato che hanno problemi in quel senso,non cercano di certo un altro che imposta dalla difesa e che non fa della velocità il suo punto di forza.
E'un teatrino orchestrato da Galliani.L'ennesimo...


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Esordio tremendo, partita classica piena di errori, ed ecco che si inventano l'offerta.
> 
> Offrissero veramente 40 milioni glielo porto in spalle, *questo e' un Astori incompleto* con grandi problemi di concentrazione e senza fisico.



wuaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahah....


----------



## Luca_Taz (24 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> secondo me ... nel momento che rimarrà ... tutti tireranno un sospiro di sollievo dimenticando che in realtà probabilmente ne serviva un altro di centrale ....



mi fai tornare in mente le frasi vomitevoli del pelato "il nostro nuovo difensore è Romagnoli perchè non l'abbiamo venduto!"


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> wuaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahah....



Non capisco le risate. Oggi Romagnoli si avvicina molto piu ad Astori che ai migliori centrali del campionato come Bonucci, Chiellini, Manolas, Koulibaly, Miranda, Gonzalo. Non li vede neanche con il binocolo. Eh ma e' il nuovo Nesta, vale 40 milioni.  
Persino Zapata e Paletta quando hanno voglia gli danno le piste.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Non capisco le risate. Oggi Romagnoli si avvicina molto piu ad Astori che ai migliori centrali del campionato come Bonucci, Chiellini, Manolas, Koulibaly, Miranda, Gonzalo. Non li vede neanche con il binocolo. Eh ma e' il nuovo Nesta, vale 40 milioni.
> Persino Zapata e Paletta quando hanno vpglia gli danno le piste.


E'la più grande boiata del 2016...
Romagnoli ha 21 anni.STOP


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E'la più grande boiata del 2016...
> Romagnoli ha 21 anni.STOP



Chissenefrega che ha 21 anni. Fara i suoi errori in under 21.
Anche Ely quando si fece espellere contro la Fiorentina aveva 22 anni, fatto fuori.
Questo sarebbe intoccabile e invendibile anche per offerte folli nonostante una marea di errori continui contro attaccanto modesti? E per quale motivo? I tatuaggi? E' italiano e caruccio?


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2016)

se veramente offrissero 40 milioni sarebbe da iniziare a valutare l'offerta. Ma non dimentichiamoci i prezzi che girano e quindi un difensore centrale di 21 anni con le sue potenzialità in giro non ce ne sono molti.
ma soprattutto questi 40M come verrebbero re-investiti?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega che ha 21 anni. Fara i suoi errori in under 21.
> Anche Ely quando si fece espellere contro la Fiorentina aveva 22 anni, fatto fuori.
> Questo sarebbe intoccabile e invendibile anche per offerte folli nonostante una marea di errori continui contro attaccanto modesti? E per quale motivo? I tatuaggi? E' italiano e caruccio?


Quali sono sti errori così enormi contro attaccanti modesti?


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega che ha 21 anni. Fara i suoi errori in under 21.
> Anche Ely quando si fece espellere contro la Fiorentina aveva 22 anni, fatto fuori.
> Questo sarebbe intoccabile e invendibile anche per offerte folli nonostante una marea di errori continui contro attaccanto modesti? E per quale motivo? I tatuaggi? E' italiano e caruccio?



Una marea di errori continui??? ma in che mondo??


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

Cito soltanto Sadiq, Borriello, Pazzini, Dionisi ultimissimo Belotti, che comunque e' un fenomeno paragonato a questi. E il suo esordio in A con il Milan e' stato: fallo da rigore contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega che ha 21 anni. Fara i suoi errori in under 21.
> Anche Ely quando si fece espellere contro la Fiorentina aveva 22 anni, fatto fuori.
> Questo sarebbe intoccabile e invendibile anche per offerte folli nonostante una marea di errori continui contro attaccanto modesti? E per quale motivo? I tatuaggi? E' italiano e caruccio?



Allora è vero che al momento non è ancora un grandissimo,anche io gli ho visto fare dei bei svariati, ma bisogna essere onesti e dire che in prospettiva potrebbe diventare fortissimo; il problema è un'altro in caso di cessione sarebbe un bruttissimo inizio per la nuova proprietà che non deve permettere di vendere un giovane con grandissimi margini di miglioramento e sul quale investire per il futuro.....e dove c......o sta il mercato concordato.. sei quasi proprietario e ti giri dall'altra parte di fronte a questo scempio.....meditate gente


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Cito soltanto Sadiq, Borriello, Pazzini, Dionisi ultimissimo Belotti, che comunque e' un fenomeno paragonato a questi. E il suo esordio in A con il Milan e' stato: fallo da rigore contro la Fiorentina.


L'annoscorso Romagnoliha fatto un ottimo campionato...guardare le sottigliezze è da prevenuti..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Cito soltanto Sadiq, Borriello, Pazzini, Dionisi ultimissimo Belotti, che comunque e' un fenomeno paragonato a questi. E il suo esordio in A con il Milan e' stato: fallo da rigore contro la Fiorentina.


Dove avrebbe fatto l'errore contro belotti? Al goal di testa intendi? Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento anche tutta la difesa dell'Inter, che si è fatta sedere per terra in blocco, da birsa, vale nulla giusto? E allora perché hai messo anche "Miranda"? Quindi se un attaccante ti prende di anticipo e segna significa che non vali niente? Se per te essere "forte" significa questo allora nel calcio chi vince il campionato fa 10 goal!


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Agosto 2016)

Al parrucchino nemmeno per 200 milioni. Non si fanno affari con questi squallidi personaggi.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi a parte tutti i giudizi sul giocatore provate a fare questo ragionamento. Romagnoli ha 21 anni e viene da una stagione così così in un milan disastroso e disastrato che sta per cambiare proprietà. Si spera quindi che il Milan non solo migliori la stagione dell'anno scorso, aumentando il valore dei suoi giocatori, ma acquisiti anche forza economica e, di conseguenza, potere contrattuale in sede di mercato. Tutto ciò per dire che, anche se non esplodesse, il valore di Romagnoli difficilmente diminuirà, ancor di più se consideriamo l'incredibile inflazione di prezzi che stiamo vedendo.

In sostanza cedere Romagnoli avrebbe poco senso sia tecnicamente (non verrebbe sostituito degnamente) sia economicamente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

Niente.....
C'è ancora gente che vuole mettere in mano una quarantina di milioni al maledetto di Galliani. 

Cose inconcepibili.
Poi aquelli che si lamentano di Romagnoli voglio vedere a quale coppia di centrali si affidano.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a parte tutti i giudizi sul giocatore provate a fare questo ragionamento. Romagnoli ha 21 anni e viene da una stagione così così in un milan disastroso e disastrato che sta per cambiare proprietà. Si spera quindi che il Milan non solo migliori la stagione dell'anno scorso, aumentando il valore dei suoi giocatori, ma acquisiti anche forza economica e, di conseguenza, potere contrattuale in sede di mercato. Tutto ciò per dire che, anche se non esplodesse, il valore di Romagnoli difficilmente diminuirà, ancor di più se consideriamo l'incredibile inflazione di prezzi che stiamo vedendo.
> 
> In sostanza cedere Romagnoli avrebbe poco senso sia tecnicamente (non verrebbe sostituito degnamente) sia economicamente.


Tra l'altro, anche io, prima di giudicarlo "veramente" vorrei vederlo con un terzino che sappia aiutarlo, con un compagno di reparto con esperienza e soprattutto, *soprattutto*, non con montolivo avanti.. che apre le autostrade..


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> L'annoscorso Romagnoliha fatto un ottimo campionato...guardare le sottigliezze è da prevenuti..



Se la stagione di Romagnoli e' stata ottima allora quella di Alex e' stata eccelsa.
Ma poi l'anno scorso Montolivo non ha recuperato una marea di palloni? Kucka non si sfiaancava a difendere come Honda e Bonaventura. Purwe Niang. Avevamo un atteggiamento estremamente difensivo. Possibile questo goiellino si ritrovi alla prima della nuova stagione a prendere 5 e ad essere giudicato peggiore in campo?


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2016)

Per me è da tenere a qualsiasi cifra.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi a parte tutti i giudizi sul giocatore provate a fare questo ragionamento. Romagnoli ha 21 anni e viene da una stagione così così in un milan disastroso e disastrato che sta per cambiare proprietà. Si spera quindi che il Milan non solo migliori la stagione dell'anno scorso, aumentando il valore dei suoi giocatori, ma acquisiti anche forza economica e, di conseguenza, potere contrattuale in sede di mercato. Tutto ciò per dire che, anche se non esplodesse, il valore di Romagnoli difficilmente diminuirà, ancor di più se consideriamo l'incredibile inflazione di prezzi che stiamo vedendo.
> 
> In sostanza cedere Romagnoli avrebbe poco senso sia tecnicamente (non verrebbe sostituito degnamente) sia economicamente.



Ma io la stagione così così non l'ho vista per neinte eh...a 20 anni non mi aspettavo chissà che anzi mi ha notevolmente stupito.
Ovvio poi si ricordano solo gli errori dei difensori ma gli innumerevoli anticipi,i duelli fisici vinti,la bravura nell'impostare da dietro con tranquillità di un veterano,lo strigliare compagni ben più grandi di lui dovrebbero essere cose da prendere bene in considerazione ragionando in prospettiva.


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2016)

Se non ci fosse Galliani sarebbe assolutamente da vendere a certe cifre.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Agosto 2016)

Un parrucchino, 2 tatuaggi e gli mandiamo Paletta


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Se la stagione di Romagnoli e' stata ottima allora quella di Alex e' stata eccelsa.
> Ma poi l'anno scorso Montolivo non ha recuperato una marea di palloni? Kucka non si sfiaancava a difendere come Honda e Bonaventura. Purwe Niang. Avevamo un atteggiamento estremamente difensivo. Possibile questo goiellino si ritrovi alla prima della nuova stagione a prendere 5 e ad essere giudicato peggiore in campo?



an ok ora ho capito...tu le partite nemmeno le guardi...apri solamente la gazzetta e ti fai un giudizio da lì.


----------



## massvi (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> an ok ora ho capito...tu le partite nemmeno le guardi...apri solamente la gazzetta e ti fai un giudizio da lì.



No, non le guardo. Lui che va a zonzo e Baselli che buca facilmente il suo lato non l'ho visto, Belotti che indisturbato insacca, sempre nel suo lato, neanche.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io la stagione così così non l'ho vista per neinte eh...a 20 anni non mi aspettavo chissà che anzi mi ha notevolmente stupito.
> Ovvio poi si ricordano solo gli errori dei difensori ma gli innumerevoli anticipi,i duelli fisici vinti,la bravura nell'impostare da dietro con tranquillità di un veterano,lo strigliare compagni ben più grandi di lui dovrebbero essere cose da prendere bene in considerazione ragionando in prospettiva.



Non dirlo a me! Io stravedo per lui da quando era alla Samp. La scorsa stagione però mi ha un po deluso in fase difensiva perchè ha avuto qualche amnesia anche se certamente non deve essere facile giocare in una squadra del genere (allo sbando più totale e in balia dei tifosi).
In fase di impostazione invece è un difensore assolutamente moderno e futuribile e, anche per questa ragione, non lo venderei mai e poi mai.

Comunque Stones dell'Everton pagato 55 milioni è il profilo più simile a lui, quindi..


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Un parrucchino, 2 tatuaggi e gli mandiamo Paletta



hahahahahahahah


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> No, non le guardo. Lui che va a zonzo e Baselli che buca facilmente il suo lato non l'ho visto, Belotti che indisturbato insacca, sempre nel suo lato, neanche.



Alla prima di campionato è la sagra degli errori quasi dappertutto...le gambe sono quello che sono...
L'anno scorso koulibaly si è fatto ridicolizzare da eder contro la samp alla prima di campionato e ora lo cercano tutti dopo un campionato mostruoso..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Agosto 2016)

Se si hanno le pezze al culo come sembra e l'unico modo per monetizzare è cedere uno dei nostri (pochi) punti di forza almeno si lavorasse in uscita sul reparto dove abbiamo più soluzioni e cioè l'attacco!!!!
In difesa , fino a prova contraria, ci manca il partner di romagnoli ergo se si cede lo stesso a quel punto non dovremmo prenderne più uno ma 2!!! O davvero vogliamo disputare il campionato con zapata, ely, vergara e l'incognita gomez???
Una cessione del genere non si fa assolutamente al 24 di agosto!!
A ciò si aggiunga che ogni discorso di programmazione/costruzione della rosa andrebbe a farsi benedire perchè andremmo a perdere uno dei pochi punti di forza con alle spalle un anno di apprendistato e di conoscenza del mondo milan. Il calcio non è come un gioco manageriale dove togli uno, ne metti un altro e tutto va come se nulla fosse.
La cessione del giovane e forte difensore sarebbe l'ennesimo segno di debolezza di una pseudo dirigenza che non sa più cosa fare. Per i cinesi invece sarebbe un pessimo biglietto di presentazione.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io la stagione così così non l'ho vista per neinte eh...a 20 anni non mi aspettavo chissà che anzi mi ha notevolmente stupito.
> Ovvio poi si ricordano solo gli errori dei difensori ma gli innumerevoli anticipi,i duelli fisici vinti,la bravura nell'impostare da dietro con tranquillità di un veterano,lo strigliare compagni ben più grandi di lui dovrebbero essere cose da prendere bene in considerazione ragionando in prospettiva.



Ma che stai dicendo!! È pieno dappertutto di centrali di difesa del 95 che giocano come Romagnoli... 
A parte gli scherzi... Alla sua età ce ne sono pochissimi meglio di lui... Forse solo Laporte. Io Romagnoli non lo toccherei anche solo per il semplice fatto che il centrale di difesa tende ad esplodere più tardi, ricordiamoci che il fenomeno Rugani quest'anno ha fatto un terzo delle partite di Alessio e non ha fattoo schifo perché nel sistema della Juve ci potrei giocare anche io... Ma poi venderlo per prendere chi? Musacchio e Badelj? Io mi tengo Alessio sinceramente e me lo faccio andare bene nonostante qualche errore ogni tanto


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate per koulibaly hanno rifiutato 55 e noi dovremmo vacillare per 40? Ma che ha koulibaly più di romagnoli?


La terza gamba


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me! Io stravedo per lui da quando era alla Samp. La scorsa stagione però mi ha un po deluso in fase difensiva perchè ha avuto qualche amnesia anche se certamente non deve essere facile giocare in una squadra del genere (allo sbando più totale e in balia dei tifosi).
> In fase di impostazione invece è un difensore assolutamente moderno e futuribile e, anche per questa ragione, non lo venderei mai e poi mai.
> 
> Comunque Stones dell'Everton pagato 55 milioni è il profilo più simile a lui, quindi..


A mio parere le amnesie che ha sono difficili da correggere perchè sono fisiche...semplicemente è lento..
Deve imparare a prendere posizione prima per evitare certe situazioni.L'unico suo problema è quello.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Un parrucchino, 2 tatuaggi e gli mandiamo Paletta


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Agosto 2016)

Da tenere per infiniti motivi, su tutti il fatto che con i prezzi che girano 40 milioni per uno dei centrali più promettenti che ci sono in giro non sono molti, e poi perché a 21 anni ha importanti margini di miglioramento. Comunque secondo me stiamo parlando di aria fritta, perché non credo sia vero.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2016)

Onestamente sono molto combattuto e mi spiego. Non sono affatto sicuro che Romagnoli possa diventare un Nesta o anche solo un Bonucci, in questo momento come dice qualcuno potrebbe diventare anche il nuovo Ranocchia o Astori. Detto questo 2 considerazioni: 1)per i prezzi che girano 40 milioni sono pochi.2) questi soldi andrebbero in mano a Galliani e questo sarebbe pericolosissimo. Questo il motivo principale per cui non lo venderei, e poi anche perchè è giusto dargli un altro anno di tempo. Si è vero ha davanti il Morto con la fascia, è giovane deve fare esperienza, ma fa tanti errori grossolani che non dipendono dal centrocampo, e l'anno scorso che che ne dicano i giornalai, ha fatto una stagione da 5,5. In conclusione giusto non venderlo, ma se per assurdo il Chelsea arrivasse a 50 milioni, io un pensierino ce lo farei....


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



PEr me lo vendono e vanno a prendere il "paracarro" di Musacchio anche perchè mi puzza troppo il fatto che non abbia ancora trovato squadra. Detto questo se lo cedono i cinesi possono tranquillamente ritornare da dove sono venuti se iniziano già a cedere quei 2/3 decenti che abbiamo tanto vale.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2016)

Certo ragazzi il fatto che siamo passati da "E' assolutamente incedibile" a "bisogna sentire Fininvest, i cinesi e Paperino", è alquanto inquietante...


----------



## mistergao (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



Io sono molto, ma molto dubbioso sulla reale esistenza di questa offerta. E' certo che il Chelsea sta cercando un difensore, ma non so se questo difensore sia Romagnoli. Comunque, effettivamente, a meno di 50-60 milioni di euro non lo venderei, con i prezzi che girano 40 mi sembrano pochi.
E poi, ovviamente, prima di cederlo bloccherei uno buono per sostituirlo.


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi il fatto che siamo passati da "E' assolutamente incedibile" a "bisogna sentire Fininvest, i cinesi e Paperino", è alquanto inquietante...



Ho paura.

40 milioni e una contropartita tecnica, e Romagnoli lo impacchettano.


----------



## TheZio (24 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Niente.....
> C'è ancora gente che vuole mettere in mano una quarantina di milioni al maledetto di Galliani.
> 
> Cose inconcepibili.
> Poi aquelli che si lamentano di Romagnoli voglio vedere a quale coppia di centrali si affidano.



Quoto te ma potrei anche farlo con altri. Questa è la verità assoluta.

poi per i miscredenti ricordo solo i numeri:

Stagione 2013-14: 38 partite, 49 gol subiti
8^ difesa di serie A, dietro tra le tante, a Torino e Parma

Stagione 2014-15: 38 partite, 50 gol subiti
10^ difesa di serie A, dietro tra le tante, a Chievo, Samp, Genoa e Torino

Stagione 2015-16: 38 partite, 43 gol subiti
7^ difesa di serie A

E pensare che prima dell'arrivo del Broccolo eravamo a pari merito con Roma e Fiorentina per gol subiti...
E ricordo a tutti che il buon Alex, l'anno prima aveva fatto schifo, per quel poco che aveva giocato....


----------



## naliM77 (24 Agosto 2016)

si certo, come no, decidono i cinesi.

il Milan OGGI è di Fininvest ed il mercato OGGI lo gestisce Galliani.

quindi i cinesi devono solo essere informati lo capite o no? si depaupererebbe il. patrimonio tecnico del club, ma a loro poco interessa questo aspetto, tanto investiranno comunque. a loro interessa l'aspetto patrimoniale.

poi il discorso è un altro, se Fininvest vende Romagnoli a 40, quei soldi li intasca Fininvest non i cinesi, visto che l'operazione Milan è 740 debiti compresi, se riduci l'indebitamento di 40 milioni (vendendo un giocatore) di cash ne incassi di più. 

e vi ripeto, attenzione a Donnarumma...Galliani è capace di combinare una delle sue, ora che Gabriel è stato dichiarato incedibile.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> No, non le guardo. Lui che va a zonzo e Baselli che buca facilmente il suo lato non l'ho visto, Belotti che indisturbato insacca, sempre nel suo lato, neanche.



Se hai visto la partita intera avrai notato anche che al netto dell'errore su Belotti(che comunque è stato bravo ad anticiparlo) ha disputato una partita perfetta in tutto: marcatura, impostazione, copertura. Un difetto grosso che dovrebbe correggere a mio parere sono i contrasti aerei:deve migliorare li soffre troppo.
Sul goal di Baselli ha le stesse colpe di tutta la squadra, gli ultimi dieci minuti eran tutti fermi anche quelli del Toro la partita sembrava una di calcetto alla fine quando son tutti scoppiati e Baselli era fresco.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (24 Agosto 2016)

Su Romagnoli ho le mie perplessità ma ci sono buone possibilità che venga smentito
In questo caso però bisogna valutare se la sua cessione può essere un affare...e penso di no
Si farebbe una plusvalenza di 15 milioni che in parte (per contratto) finirebbe nelle casse della Roma
Poi bisogna sostituirlo...affidandosi probabilmente a Musacchio...giocatore inaffidabile dal punto di vista fisico visto che nelle ultime due stagioni ha giocato 17 partite...tenendo anche presente che costerebbe più di quello che abbiamo pagato Romagnoli l'anno scorso
Sommando il tutto credo che per il Milan sarebbe un affare da evitare come la peste
P.S.
In ogni caso concordo con chi ha scritto che stiamo parlando d'aria fritta...non è il difensore che sta cercando Andonio Gonde


----------



## naliM77 (24 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quello si può vendere per raccimolare soldi, quell'altro non è congeniale... E noi giochiamo con paletta e Rodrigo ely... Ma che stabilità economica possono dare sti cinesi agli occhi di tutti vendendo un classe '95? Uno dei migliori prospetti nel suo ruolo?



che stabilità vogliono dare i cinesi? 

il Milan OGGI è di Fininvest, i cinesi hanno solo "promesso" di comprare il Milan è Fininvest ha "promesso" di venderlo, ma fino a che la promessa non sarà mantenuta, il Milan sarà di Fininvest e tutte le manovre saranno orchestrale da Galliani. I cinesi più che dire "Ok va bene" o "non ci piace" non possono fare...il loro potere di veto interviene solo in caso di aumento di indebitamento, non nel caso di aumento della cassa...


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> PEr me lo vendono e vanno a prendere il "paracarro" di Musacchio anche perchè mi puzza troppo il fatto che non abbia ancora trovato squadra. Detto questo se lo cedono i cinesi possono tranquillamente ritornare da dove sono venuti se iniziano già a cedere quei 2/3 decenti che abbiamo tanto vale.



Io Alessio non lo venderei, ma Musacchio non è assolutamente un "paracarro" anzi AL MOMENTO è decisamente più forte di Romagnoli che però è ancora tutto da scoprire.


----------



## davoreb (24 Agosto 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Quoto te ma potrei anche farlo con altri. Questa è la verità assoluta.
> 
> poi per i miscredenti ricordo solo i numeri:
> 
> ...



Per me Romagnoli potrebbe diventare un grandissimo giocatore ma questi numeri valgono poco, valgono più per Mihalovic che per Romagnoli. Siamo arrivati terzi con Mexes e Zapata come coppia centrale.

Comunque ad oggi Romagnoli è un ottimo prospetto e lo dare via solo per offerte irrinunciabili cosi come Bacca.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> che stabilità vogliono dare i cinesi?
> 
> il Milan OGGI è di Fininvest, i cinesi hanno solo "promesso" di comprare il Milan è Fininvest ha "promesso" di venderlo, ma fino a che la promessa non sarà mantenuta, il Milan sarà di Fininvest e tutte le manovre saranno orchestrale da Galliani. I cinesi più che dire "Ok va bene" o "non ci piace" non possono fare...il loro potere di veto interviene solo in caso di aumento di indebitamento, non nel caso di aumento della cassa...



Se compro una ferrari , ma mentre facciamo il passaggio di proprietà inizi a vendermi gli interni ho diritto di veto e come. Magari mi vendi i sedili e ci metti quelli della panda e il resto te lo tieni tu. Non funziona proprio così, devi lasciarmi lo stato economico della società che sto comprando pressocchè invariato, sia in positivo che in negativo.

Ecco perchè si lavora solo con prestiti con diritto (nemmeno obbligo) e i cinesi devono avallare tutto.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Agosto 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> volete i giovani, poi sbagliano qualche partita (in un ruolo delicatissimo come il DC) e giù palate di sterco. Vi meritate il uallerito a sto punto. I giovani devono crescere e poter sbagliare, non si nasce imparati. Capisco che siamo (o meglio eravamo) il milan e le nostre ambizioni dovrebbero essere sempre al top, ma purtroppo le contingenze sono queste e dobbiamo nostro malgrado accettarle, facendo buon viso a cattivo gioco. Si tratta di aspettare fino a gennaio quando avverrà il closing, e allora potremo permetterci un buon compagno di reparto per Alessio, e vedrai che anche lui migliorerà sensibilmente. Perchè adesso ricordiamocelo sempre, gioca con dei bidoni dell'umido come Paletta,Zapata, Ely e Vergara (notare come abbia escluso Gomez, a cui va dato un certo tempo per ambientarsi, oppure siete pronti con la pala già per sabato?).



Stai rispondendo a uno che giudica i giocatori dalle squadre in cui ha giocato, non so se ti rendi conto.


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2016)

Riuscissimo a strappare un 40 milioni più contropartita buona sarebbe da impacchettare.


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2016)

comunque al di là delle valutazioni su prezzo di vendita e della plusvalenza, non è assolutamente accettabile che una squadra che ha ambizioni di rinascita venda un giovane con ampi margini di miglioramento come Romagnoli. Romagnoli e Donnarumma sono i 2 pilastri su cui costruire il futuro.
A meno che non arrivino offerte assurde (assurde però considerando i prezzi attuali di mercato), ovvero dai 70M in su, non ha senso venderli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2016)

Per 40 milioni è da fare subito, poi Galliani si potrà finalmente fiondare su Zaza e forse ne esce fuori anche Pavoletti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se compro una ferrari , ma mentre facciamo il passaggio di proprietà inizi a vendermi gli interni ho diritto di veto e come. Magari mi vendi i sedili e ci metti quelli della panda e il resto te lo tieni tu. Non funziona proprio così, devi lasciarmi lo stato economico della società che sto comprando pressocchè invariato, sia in positivo che in negativo.
> 
> Ecco perchè si lavora solo con prestiti con diritto (nemmeno obbligo) e i cinesi devono avallare tutto.



Paragone assolutamente calzante e, soprattutto, ovvio.
Aggiungo: i cinesi dovranno rinforzare la squadra (100 Mln annui). Che senso avrebbe iniziare indebolendola? Per fare cash che poi dovranno spendere nella stessa direzione?
Romagnoli è uno dei pochi incedibili del Milan, insieme a Gigio, Bonaventura, Niang, De Sciglio e Bacca. Aggiungerei anche Calabria.
Tutti gli altri sono virtualmente sul mercato se qualcuno li volesse, ma mancano i compratori, chissà perchè...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2016)

Siamo alle solite... Ci possono offrire anche il doppio del valore del giocatore, ma sappiamo benissimo che l'incasso non sarà mai reinvestito in qualcosa di meglio


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Agosto 2016)

Come possiamo alzare il livello della squadra nei prossimi anni, cedendo i migliori giocatori? è un controsenso
I Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Niang, Bacca devono rimanere. A questi, vanno aggiunti altri talenti.
Cedere Romagnoli significa privarsi di quello che, nei prossimi anni, può diventare uno dei migliori difensori d'Europa. In cambio di cosa poi? La nostra stagione non ha grandi prospettive sportive.
Preferisco tenermi la squadra attuale, fare un altro anno di transizione e ripartire con i cinesi a gennaio, piuttosto che cedere Alessio, per avere Musacchio e Badelji che magari invece del sesto posto, ci fanno fare il quinto?
Romagnoli ha 21 anni e può diventare fortissimo. Ne abbiamo dette di tutti i colori a Niang, chiamandolo scarpone o peggio, e solo adesso, dopo quattro anni, iniziamo a vedere le sue qualità. Ci dobbiamo mettere in testa che fino ai 24-25 anni, i calciatori sono incompiuti sia tecnicamente, che come uomini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Come possiamo alzare il livello della squadra nei prossimi anni, cedendo i migliori giocatori? è un controsenso
> I Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Niang, Bacca devono rimanere. A questi, vanno aggiunti altri talenti.
> Cedere Romagnoli significa privarsi di quello che, nei prossimi anni, può diventare uno dei migliori difensori d'Europa. In cambio di cosa poi? La nostra stagione, non ha grandi prospettive sportive.
> Preferisco tenermi la squadra attuale, fare un altro anno di transizione e ripartire con i cinesi a gennaio, piuttosto che cedere Alessio, per avere Musacchio e Badelji che magari invece del sesto posto, ci fanno fare il quinto?



Concordo in pieno, il nostro obbiettivo deve essere la champions nel 2020 non il quinto posto nel 2017.
É piú funzionale all'obbiettivo champions vendere Romagnoli o tenerlo?
Non si vendono questi giocatori, imparassero a pagare stipendi giusti cosí riescono a vendere anche quelli con piú di 23 anni.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Come possiamo alzare il livello della squadra nei prossimi anni, cedendo i migliori giocatori? è un controsenso
> I Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Niang, Bacca devono rimanere. A questi, vanno aggiunti altri talenti.
> Cedere Romagnoli significa privarsi di quello che, nei prossimi anni, può diventare uno dei migliori difensori d'Europa. In cambio di cosa poi? La nostra stagione, non ha grandi prospettive sportive.
> Preferisco tenermi la squadra attuale, fare un altro anno di transizione e ripartire con i cinesi a gennaio, piuttosto che cedere Alessio, per avere Musacchio e Badelji che magari invece del sesto posto, ci fanno fare il quinto?
> Romagnoli ha 21 anni e può diventare fortissimo. Ne abbiamo dette di tutti i colori a Niang, chiamandolo scarpone o peggio, e solo adesso, dopo quattro anni, iniziamo a vedere le sue qualità. Ci dobbiamo mettere in testa che fino ai 24-25 anni, i calciatori sono incompiuti sia tecnicamente, che come uomini.


Ma si, certa gente ha il paraocchi. Forse non si ricordano delle apparizioni fatte nel Milan da gente come Darmian, Aubameyang, la disastrosa stagione di acerbi, ecc. Cioè fate mente locale e provate a pensare allo schifo che faceva Darmian (comunque a fianco di grandi giocatori). Adesso si farebbero carte false per averli.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma si, certa gente ha il paraocchi. Forse non si ricordano delle apparizioni fatte nel Milan da gente come Darmian, Aubameyang, la disastrosa stagione di acerbi, ecc. Cioè fate mente locale e provate a pensare allo schifo che faceva Darmian (comunque a fianco di grandi giocatori). Adesso si farebbero carte false per averli.



Esatto! Poi aggiungerei : cosa vendete il 24 di Agosto? Cosa? 40 milioni per rimpiazzarlo con Izzo? Io accetto tutto purché se ne vadano, accetto che non ci siano soldi (anche se ci sono ma vengono spesi senza un criterio). Ma non mi toccate quei due o tre giocatori di livello che abbiamo, perché sennò io davvero inizio ad andarmi a vedere lo Scandicci la domenica invece che stare dietro a questi criminali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma si, certa gente ha il paraocchi. Forse non si ricordano delle apparizioni fatte nel Milan da gente come Darmian, Aubameyang, la disastrosa stagione di acerbi, ecc.* Cioè fate mente locale e provate a pensare allo schifo che faceva Darmian* (comunque a fianco di grandi giocatori). Adesso si farebbero carte false per averli.



Che schifo faceva? Darmian nel Milan ha 4 presenze da subentrato a 19 anni, era considerato l'erede di Maldini,
dopo qualche campionato anonimo esplose definitivamente al Torino in serie B a 22 anni, età normalissima pe run difensore.
la verità che fù gestito malissimo, nel frattempo il Milan al suo posto prendeva vari terzini stranieri sconosciuti da lega pro.

Per quello che riguarda Romagnoli la situazione è semplicissima, la rosa del Milan è da rifondare in almeno la metà degli uomini, ovvio che i pochi giovani di prospettiva vanno tenuti e aspettati, compreso De Sciglio.

Diverso sarebbe se esplodesse veramente Plizzarri, a quel punto con due portieri giovanissimi di gran valore sarebbe normalissimo cederne uno a 50/60 milioni per prendere giocatori in altri ruoli.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

*La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.

Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Comunque in questo caso la colpa ai cinesi la darei.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che schifo faceva? Darmian nel Milan ha 4 presenze da subentrato a 19 anni, era considerato l'erede di Maldini,
> dopo qualche campionato anonimo esplose definitivamente al Torino in serie B a 22 anni, età normalissima pe run difensore.
> la verità che fù gestito malissimo, nel frattempo il Milan al suo posto prendeva vari terzini stranieri sconosciuti da lega pro.
> 
> ...



L'unico problema in questo caso è : come fai a far giocare Plizzari?

Comunque su Darmian credo che stiate andando tutti e due nella stessa direzione : il giovane va aspettato (che poi Romagnoli farà qualche errore ogni tanto, ma non è che ne combini una ogni 10 minuti, per dire.. Secondo me è più forte del tanto osannato Murillo. È un giovane GIÀ AFFIDABILE, che ha sicuramente AMPI MARGINI... E poi prima di vendere a Conte... Valli ad offrire al West Ham 45 milioni per Ogbonna visto che ti piace tanto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Bah. Dimostriamo di essere una Roma o Napoli qualsiasi.

Musacchio e Badelj, wow.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Beh che dire al posto di rafforzarci vendiamo gli unici buoni avanti cosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli che ha voluto fortemente il Milan l'anno scorso, attaccato alla maglia e si vede, italiano, giovanissimo e di talento, e lo vendiamo!.
Complimenti. E non mi venite a parlare di cinesi e compagnia. AC Milan è definitivamente morto.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (24 Agosto 2016)

Concordo con gli utenti che hanno già sottolineato il controsenso di questa cessione.
Se anche ricavassimo 50, state tranquilli che il farabutto galliani farà in modo di 'reinvestirli' (se lo fa) in modo da ingrassare il proprio portafoglio e quello dei suoi amici 'furbetti', mentre l'unica cosa che non gli interessa è un progetto serio di rafforzamento.
Ci siamo dimenticati, forse, dove sono finiti I soldi ottenuti con le cessioni di Sheva, Kakà, Ibra, Thiago, ecc.ecc. ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Romagnoli che ha voluto fortemente il Milan l'anno scorso, attaccato alla maglia e si vede, italiano, giovanissimo e di talento, e lo vendiamo!.
> Complimenti. E non mi venite a parlare di cinesi e compagnia. AC Milan è definitivamente morto.



Quoto. Sinceramente questa mossa me la sarei potuta aspettare dalla vecchia proprieta' ma dai cinesi, che dovrebbero far rinascere il club, no.Sono delusissimo se avviene questa cessione e, come ho scritto in un altro post, questa operazione non mi fa star tranquillo neanche per Donnarumma in futuro.


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



A meno di 60-65 non se ne parla minimamente. Non scherziamo.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (24 Agosto 2016)

Da tenere assolutamente...40 milioni di oggi sono niente per Romagnoli


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Tra l'altro Romagnoli è il nostro regista in realtà, dato che montopippa non sa fare nulla.


----------



## Kaw (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*


Che sciocchezza venderlo.
Ma ormai ci ho già messo una pietra sopra, quando da noi le notizie cominciano a girare in questo modo significa che è fatta.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*


Schifo, delusione totale. Non è cambiato nulla. I cinesi devono stoppare tutto o possono restarsene in Cina. Poi musacchio e badelj al 100% non li vendono


----------



## Tahva (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Che senso ha? Dai via un centrale per un centrale, quindi in difesa si rimane pochi tanto quanto prima. Progetto zero come al solito, immagino che il prossimo sia Gigio.
Tra l'altro al massimo spenderanno 10 milioni per Rincon e qualche altro cesso made in Preziosi, il resto in saccoccia.


----------



## Stex (24 Agosto 2016)

a 60 inizierei a pensarci...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*




Quotate le notizie


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> L'unico problema in questo caso è : come fai a far giocare Plizzari?
> 
> Comunque su Darmian credo che stiate andando tutti e due nella stessa direzione : il giovane va aspettato (che poi Romagnoli farà qualche errore ogni tanto, ma non è che ne combini una ogni 10 minuti, per dire.. Secondo me è più forte del tanto osannato Murillo. È un giovane GIÀ AFFIDABILE, che ha sicuramente AMPI MARGINI... E poi prima di vendere a Conte... Valli ad offrire al West Ham 45 milioni per Ogbonna visto che ti piace tanto



si ovviamente il mio discorso su Plizzarri è molto futuristico, è un 2000, ma se fra 3/4 anni dovesse esplodere al livello di Donnarumma è chiaro che non potresti tenerli entrambi. 

Su Romagnoli sono d'accordissimo sull'aspettarlo, però alcuni errori si possono fare, altri come quello in marcatura su Belotti domenica no, li siamo all'ABC del calcio insegnato nelle giovanili.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



La cosa più vergognosa è illudere che prenderemo Musacchio.
Ricordo a tutti che giusto un mese fa l'offerta è stata rifiutata perché volevano l'obbligo di riscatto per 30 mln!!!!! 
ci stanno solo a prendere in giro.
Faranno uscire all'inizio nomi interessanti per poi dire di non poterli prendere e spunteranno con Ranocchia e Caio a gennaio. 
Vergogna!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*


Ricordo solo che Stones è stato pagato 55mln. Ah già, ma Stones non è italiano.


----------



## danjr (24 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che schifo faceva? Darmian nel Milan ha 4 presenze da subentrato a 19 anni, era considerato l'erede di Maldini,
> dopo qualche campionato anonimo esplose definitivamente al Torino in serie B a 22 anni, età normalissima pe run difensore.
> la verità che fù gestito malissimo, nel frattempo il Milan al suo posto prendeva vari terzini stranieri sconosciuti da lega pro.
> 
> ...



Guarda che sto dicendo la tua stessa cosa, era da valutare meglio la situazione di darmian. Intendevo dire: darmian in primavera era ritenuto il nuovo Maldini, non ha convinto nelle sue comparsate, ha fatto una pessima stagione a Palermo ed è stato venduto senza pensarci. Romagnoli, che comunque per valore assoluto è chiaramente meglio di darmian, andrebbe tenuto a prescindere


----------



## Konrad (24 Agosto 2016)

Una società decente non si siederebbe nemmeno al tavolo per meno di 60 milioni...e andrebbe a salire...
Una società decente, vista l'emergenza e soprattutto la pochezza complessiva di centrali, avrebbe già portato a milanello (volutamente scritto con la m minuscola) Musacchio...che comunque ha giocato più che dignitosamente i preliminari di champions nonostante fosse anche indietro come allenamenti (per il teatrino milan-mica-milan)...
Una società decente avrebbe già preso Paredes alla Roma e pensionato Montolivo...

Ma noi abbiamo smesso di essere una società decente da ormai troppo tempo. Da Big ci sono rimasti solo gli spropositati costi di gestione...ma Sassuolo e Torino (giusto per fare due esempi) ci mangiano in testa...

Il Presidente uscente, se davvero avesse avuto a cuore il milan (con la m minuscola) non lo avrebbe ridotto in questo stato pietoso...e se davvero il milan fosse un pezzo di cuore da cui separarsi è stato difficile, avrebbe preso la metà dei suoi dividendi personali sull'annata fininvest (35 milioni) e li avrebbe "donati" come regalo di addio per un mercato appena decente...come se poi la vendita a 500 milioni del Milan non portasse altri dividendi personali a fine bilancio prossimo...


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> si ovviamente il mio discorso su Plizzarri è molto futuristico, è un 2000, ma se fra 3/4 anni dovesse esplodere al livello di Donnarumma è chiaro che non potresti tenerli entrambi.
> 
> Su Romagnoli sono d'accordissimo sull'aspettarlo, però alcuni errori si possono fare, altri come quello in marcatura su Belotti domenica no, li siamo all'ABC del calcio insegnato nelle giovanili.



Sì sì, ma sono completamente d'accordo con te eh! È giusto che se ha sbagliato venga criticato perché è un professionista, ma per me finisce lì, riguardi l'errore e cerchi di correggerlo per quanto possibile, basta. Quando però si arriva al momento di venderlo o no allora no, per me il bilancio di Romagnoli al Milan è molto positivo, senza contare che è anche quello che si prende più rischi a livello di impostazione.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Ma anche no, 45 milioni più Cuadrado e ne parliamo. Oppure 60/65 milioni.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica parla di offerta di 45 milioni e di cessione probabile.
> 
> Con l'incasso si darebbe l'assalto a Musacchio e Badelj.*



Prima di questa offerta, ricordo che puntavamo su Musacchio o Mustafi da affiancare a Romagnoli. Cedere Romagnoli per prendere uno dei due obiettivi per la difesa, non mi sembra la scelta più saggia, come minimo deve partire l'assalto su due difensori centrali di livello. Dunque non approvo!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2016)

Per 40 milioni abbiamo venduto thiago Silva


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Guarda che sto dicendo la tua stessa cosa, era da valutare meglio la situazione di darmian. Intendevo dire: darmian in primavera era ritenuto il nuovo Maldini, non ha convinto nelle sue comparsate, ha fatto una pessima stagione a Palermo ed è stato venduto senza pensarci. Romagnoli, che comunque per valore assoluto è chiaramente meglio di darmian, andrebbe tenuto a prescindere



Fù l'ennesimo grave errore del gallo, la sua situazione la potremmo paragonare a quella di Calabria,
giocatore di ottime prospettive ma chiaramente ancora non pronto, soprattutto in chiave difensiva, sarebbe logico darlo in prestito, ma poi non dovresti mai e poi mai sbarazzartene anche se non si imponesse al primo anno in prestito.

Guardate Petagna, domenica ha debuttato in A con un bel gol, non si sa mai, potrebbe ancora imporsi e noi ovviamente l'abbiamo già perso.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Agosto 2016)

Nessuno fa i conti col volere de ragazzo?
Andrebbe a Londra, in Champions in una squadra che lotterà da subito per il titolo
Con un allenatore italiano tra l'altro che secondo me vuole farne un difensore alla bonucci


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Come possiamo alzare il livello della squadra nei prossimi anni, cedendo i migliori giocatori? è un controsenso
> I Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Niang, Bacca devono rimanere. A questi, vanno aggiunti altri talenti.
> Cedere Romagnoli significa privarsi di quello che, nei prossimi anni, può diventare uno dei migliori difensori d'Europa. In cambio di cosa poi? La nostra stagione non ha grandi prospettive sportive.
> Preferisco tenermi la squadra attuale, fare un altro anno di transizione e ripartire con i cinesi a gennaio, piuttosto che cedere Alessio, per avere Musacchio e Badelji che magari invece del sesto posto, ci fanno fare il quinto?
> Romagnoli ha 21 anni e può diventare fortissimo. Ne abbiamo dette di tutti i colori a Niang, chiamandolo scarpone o peggio, e solo adesso, dopo quattro anni, iniziamo a vedere le sue qualità. Ci dobbiamo mettere in testa che fino ai 24-25 anni, i calciatori sono incompiuti sia tecnicamente, che come uomini.



Perfetto

Ah poi, *il Milan dei giovan*i italiani... Sì sì. Certo.

Ad ogni modo, ci guadagna la società a prescindere dalla veridicità dell'offerta. Se lo trattengono "siamo stati bravi a trattenerlo", se lo vendono incassano.


----------



## medjai (24 Agosto 2016)

45+Fabregas e forse si può fare.


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2016)

Non scherziamo! 

Chi giustificherebbe la cessione di Romagnoli dovrebbe iniziare a dedicarsi ad altro...


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Nessuno fa i conti col volere de ragazzo?
> Andrebbe a Londra, in Champions in una squadra che lotterà da subito per il titolo
> Con un allenatore italiano tra l'altro che secondo me vuole farne un difensore alla bonucci



e chi lo ha detto che lui ci voglia andare? io da come lo vedo in campo e per come ha esultato per il rigore parato da gigio credo sia veramente attaccato alla maglia!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2016)

Miglior giovane nella rosa con Gigio , non andrebbe venduto MAI nella vita .
Ma ovviamente abbiamo a che fare con criminali quindi ..


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*



La macchina del fango di galliani si è messa in moto. CHE SCHIFO.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: " E' in arrivo un'offerta importante per Romagnoli, 35 mln più 5 di bonus. Il diktat della società è non vendere i giovani, anzi costruire la squadra attorno a loro. Ma è evidente altresì, che il Milan non riesce a fare mercato, ha difficoltà perfino a prendere Paredes in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Ecco perché pur non volendo cedere il ragazzo si valuterà questa proposta, insieme a Montella, Fininvest e soprattutto a Fassone e i cinesi. Proprio da quest'ultimi sarà curioso capire la risposta. Con la cessione di Romagnoli il Milan prenderebbe un difensore e finalmente il centrocampista tanto agognato".*


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*



mi hai anticipato


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*




.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



comunque 35 mln più 5 di bonus è una schifezza. Se lo cedono per questa cifra sarebbe vergognoso!


----------



## clanton (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque 35 mln più 5 di bonus è una schifezza. Se lo cedono per questa cifra sarebbe vergognoso!



considera anche che, se non sbaglio, c'è una percentuale da dare alla Roma sulla futura vendita quindi non sono + 35 +5bonus .....


----------



## VonVittel (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: " E' in arrivo un'offerta importante per Romagnoli, 35 mln più 5 di bonus. Il diktat della società è non vendere i giovani, anzi costruire la squadra attorno a loro. Ma è evidente altresì, che il Milan non riesce a fare mercato, ha difficoltà perfino a prendere Paredes in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Ecco perché pur non volendo cedere il ragazzo si valuterà questa proposta, insieme a Montella, Fininvest e soprattutto a Fassone e i cinesi. Proprio da quest'ultimi sarà curioso capire la risposta. Con la cessione di Romagnoli il Milan prenderebbe un difensore e finalmente il centrocampista tanto agognato".*



Se dovessero per sbaglio cederlo a questa cifra vergognosa, Galliani sarebbe da impalare, ed in più mi verrebbero grossi, grossi dubbi su questi cinesi (sempre se hanno la facoltà di decidere)


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*


Dai che a Napoli ci presentiamo con Ely-Gomes.

Lo stato cinese... mamma mia.


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: " E' in arrivo un'offerta importante per Romagnoli, 35 mln più 5 di bonus. Il diktat della società è non vendere i giovani, anzi costruire la squadra attorno a loro. Ma è evidente altresì, che il Milan non riesce a fare mercato, ha difficoltà perfino a prendere Paredes in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Ecco perché pur non volendo cedere il ragazzo si valuterà questa proposta, insieme a Montella, Fininvest e soprattutto a Fassone e i cinesi. Proprio da quest'ultimi sarà curioso capire la risposta. Con la cessione di Romagnoli il Milan prenderebbe un difensore e finalmente il centrocampista tanto agognato".*



Io voglio fare un appunto perché è LA cosa che non tollero del giornalismo sportivo : "PUO' SBLOCCARE IL MERCATO" Ma cosa me ne frega di sbloccare il mercato se la squadra alla fine è più scarsa di quando eravamo bloccati? Un conto è se vendi un ESUBERO. Che poteva anche essere Bacca (nonostante sia il più forte), quindi tu hai un giocatore in un ruolo dove hai abbondanza e lo vendi per acquistarne uno in un'altra zona di campo . Ma. ABBIAMO DUE CENTRALI, MI SPIEGATE LA LOGICA? È la cosa più idiota che si possa dire secondo me, e non solo per il Milan, è un discorso generico... Perché alla gente piace X vende questo, e prende quello, ma poi per fare un esempio... Il 10 del Real era un tale Mesut Ozil, partito senza tanti rimpianti, due anni dopo arriva praticamente alla stessa cifra James Rodriguez. Si sono rinforzati? Secondo me ASSOLUTAMENTE no.


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*



io non ci voglio credere. Ma se fosse vero che lo vendiamo a queste cifre (e parlano di 35+ bonus che non è come dire 40) ci sarebbe da ragionare su quali sono i veri progetti della cordata cinese. Perché non posso credere che con preliminare firmato questa operazione la fanno senza contattare i futuri proprietari.
Se le prime operazioni post-preliminare sono acquisto di Sosa e vendita di Romagnoli, partiamo MALISSIMO!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2016)

Non ha senso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

Ah, quindi dobbiamo fare questa grandissima stronzat-a? Vai condor, fai danni e macelli fino alla fine, fino alla fine! Devi infartare prima delle fine del mercato!


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2016)

0 fiducia anche ai cinesi se lo vendono


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Se dovessero per sbaglio cederlo a questa cifra vergognosa, Galliani sarebbe da impalare, ed in più mi verrebbero grossi, grossi dubbi su questi cinesi (sempre se hanno la facoltà di decidere)



Non è appurato che i cinesi non hanno facoltà di intervenire fino al closing?
Al di là delle favole che ci raccontano, intendo.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*



*Non lo ripetiamo più. Quotate le news.*


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*





Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non è appurato che i cinesi non hanno facoltà di intervenire fino al closing?
> Al di là delle favole che ci raccontano, intendo.


I cinesi devono dare il loro assenso per ogni operazione, sia in entrata che in uscita. Un conto però è non voler anticipare soldi prima di avere la certezza matematica di essere proprietario (posso anche accettare un mercato fatto con due euro quindi), un altro è acconsentire a vendere i migliori talenti della rosa come una Roma qualsiasi. È inconcepibile che possano acconsentire a questa roba (se hanno un minimo di ambizione e disponibilità economiche intendo).


----------



## naliM77 (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se compro una ferrari , ma mentre facciamo il passaggio di proprietà inizi a vendermi gli interni ho diritto di veto e come. Magari mi vendi i sedili e ci metti quelli della panda e il resto te lo tieni tu. Non funziona proprio così, devi lasciarmi lo stato economico della società che sto comprando pressocchè invariato, sia in positivo che in negativo.
> 
> Ecco perchè si lavora solo con prestiti con diritto (nemmeno obbligo) e i cinesbi devono avallare tutto.



ehm...no...fino a quando tu non compri la Ferrari ma "promettti" di comprarla, io con la mia Ferrari ci faccio quello che voglio, se vuoi ti informo del fatto che ci metto i sedili della panda e tu se vuoi detrai quella somma.da quello che mi devi, oppure puoi sempre girare i tacchi e andare via., ma fino al passaggio di proprietà la Ferrari è mia e guai a chi me la tocca...

p.s. i cinesi acquistano lo stato patrimoniale, non il.conto economico. Romagnoli è nello stato patrimoniale per 20 milioni, ma se lo vendi a 50 generi 50 milioni di credito che tradotto sono 30 milioni in più nelle casse di Fininvest.

ai cinesi poco cambia, lo ripeto, loro comprano a 740 debiti compresi.

lo ripeto, Galliani e Berlusconi sono capaci di svendere tutti per prendere 11 Brocchi e intascare il malloppo lasciando le ceneri ai cinesi ed i cinesi più di tanto non possono fare...


----------



## naliM77 (24 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> I cinesi devono dare il loro assenso per ogni operazione, sia in entrata che in uscita. Un conto però è non voler anticipare soldi prima di avere la certezza matematica di essere proprietario (posso anche accettare un mercato fatto con due euro quindi), un altro è acconsentire a vendere i migliori talenti della rosa come una Roma qualsiasi. È inconcepibile che possano acconsentire a questa roba (se hanno un minimo di ambizione e disponibilità economiche intendo).



Se hanno disponibilità economica, a gennaio te ne comprano 3 di Romagnoli...

tradotto, ai cinesi sembra non interessare il piazzamento in questa stagione, oramai è acclarato, ma Fininvest ha fame di soldi. 

Tradotto: Se il Chelsea arriva con i soldi, Galliani impacchetta Romagnoli e lo spedisce, poi va dall'Inter e compra l'amico Ranocchia e va dal Genoa e prende Rincon...

E tanti saluti, lui scappa con il malloppo.


----------



## naliM77 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese



Così com'è scritto, sembra un affare chiuso, con tanto di "colpa ai cinesi", con Galliani che poverino non voleva cedere nessuno ma è stato obbligato dai cattivi uomini dagli occhi a mandorla...che interesse abbiano i cinesi non si sa, al massimo l'interesse a vendere giocatori è solo di una parte...


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> I cinesi devono dare il loro assenso per ogni operazione, sia in entrata che in uscita. Un conto però è non voler anticipare soldi prima di avere la certezza matematica di essere proprietario (posso anche accettare un mercato fatto con due euro quindi), un altro è acconsentire a vendere i migliori talenti della rosa come una Roma qualsiasi. È inconcepibile che possano acconsentire a questa roba (se hanno un minimo di ambizione e disponibilità economiche intendo).



Penso che la cosa sia assolutamente falsa, personalmente.
Il mondo dell'economia, a questi livelli, non ti permette MAI di fare operazioni del genere. Un conto è se sei Galliani che può fare le sue porcate godendo della demenza senile di B., un altro è un fondo di investimenti. Avessero potere decisionale, come minimo avrebbero preso la consulenza di 4-5 esperti di mercato (se non un equipe intera, scherziamo?) e avrebbero delegato a loro la propria posizione su questi argomenti.

Edit: è la mia personale posizione. Non riesco a concepire come nel passaggio di proprietà di una casa l'acquirente si disinteressi del fatto che il proprietario me la sta distruggendo nel frattempo.


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> ehm...no...fino a quando tu non compri la Ferrari ma "promettti" di comprarla, io con la mia Ferrari ci faccio quello che voglio, se vuoi ti informo del fatto che ci metto i sedili della panda e tu se vuoi detrai quella somma.da quello che mi devi, oppure puoi sempre girare i tacchi e andare via., ma fino al passaggio di proprietà la Ferrari è mia e guai a chi me la tocca...
> 
> p.s. i cinesi acquistano lo stato patrimoniale, non il.conto economico. Romagnoli è nello stato patrimoniale per 20 milioni, ma se lo vendi a 50 generi 50 milioni di credito che tradotto sono 30 milioni in più nelle casse di Fininvest.
> 
> ...


Guarda che è stato firmato un contratto preliminare, Fininvest mica può fare quello che vuole. Se Romagnoli va via è perchè i cinesi hanno dato l'ok (e questo non è che me lo invento, lo riporta qualsiasi fonte giornalistica).


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Una società decente non si siederebbe nemmeno al tavolo per meno di 60 milioni...e andrebbe a salire...
> Una società decente, vista l'emergenza e soprattutto la pochezza complessiva di centrali, avrebbe già portato a milanello (volutamente scritto con la m minuscola) Musacchio...che comunque ha giocato più che dignitosamente i preliminari di champions nonostante fosse anche indietro come allenamenti (per il teatrino milan-mica-milan)...
> Una società decente avrebbe già preso Paredes alla Roma e pensionato Montolivo...
> 
> ...


Da incorniciare


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: " E' in arrivo un'offerta importante per Romagnoli, 35 mln più 5 di bonus. Il diktat della società è non vendere i giovani, anzi costruire la squadra attorno a loro. Ma è evidente altresì, che il Milan non riesce a fare mercato, ha difficoltà perfino a prendere Paredes in prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Ecco perché pur non volendo cedere il ragazzo si valuterà questa proposta, insieme a Montella, Fininvest e soprattutto a Fassone e i cinesi. Proprio da quest'ultimi sarà curioso capire la risposta. Con la cessione di Romagnoli il Milan prenderebbe un difensore e finalmente il centrocampista tanto agognato".*



Questa offerta fa schifo, da non prendere nemmeno in considerazione. Mi dai 35 più fabregas e ne parliamo. Mi dai 55/60 in contanti e ne parliamo. Così non mi alzo neanche dal divano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: in giornata arriverà la seconda offerta del Chelsea per Romagnoli di circa 35 milioni ma verrà rispedita al mittene, GAlliani non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore.*


----------



## Nicktedo81 (24 Agosto 2016)

Non è tanto la cessione in se del giocatore...che per 50 milioni (MINIMO)...ci starebbe anche...ma è per il segnale che dai..
Il prossimi anno il Milan verrà praticamente rifondato e tu che fai? Vendi una delle colonne della rifondazione? Il messaggio che si darebbe è terribile...
Detto questo...ragionando di pura logica e di pura necessità tecnico-tattica...Se con i soldi di Romagnoli fai poi Caio,Musacchio e Badelj(Paredes,Kovacic o chi per loro..uno di questi)...beh..va detto che a livello puramente tecnico-tattico ci starebbe..


----------



## Smarx10 (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: in giornata arriverà la seconda offerta del Chelsea per Romagnoli di circa 35 milioni ma verrà rispedita al mittene, GAlliani non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore.*



Speriamo dai


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: in giornata arriverà la seconda offerta del Chelsea per Romagnoli di circa 35 milioni ma verrà rispedita al mittene, Galliani non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore.*


Una cosa buona che fa Galliani.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Non è tanto la cessione in se del giocatore...che per 50 milioni (MINIMO)...ci starebbe anche...ma è per il segnale che dai..
> Il prossimi anno il Milan verrà praticamente rifondato e tu che fai? Vendi una delle colonne della rifondazione? Il messaggio che si darebbe è terribile...
> Detto questo...ragionando di pura logica e di pura necessità tecnico-tattica...Se con i soldi di Romagnoli fai poi Caio,Musacchio e Badelj(Paredes,Kovacic o chi per loro..uno di questi)...beh..va detto che a livello puramente tecnico-tattico ci starebbe..


Ma scusa solo a livello tecnico-tattico?
Caio, Musacchio e kovacic/paredes sono comunque giocatori giovani di cui due pronti ad esplodere e Musacchio che è già pronto. 
Per me sarebbe una buona operazione anche se mi dispiacerebbe molto per Alessio.. comunque di Galliani non mi fido voglio vedere prima quei 3 o equivalenti a Milanello poi dopo si fa partire Romagnoli eventualmente..un po' come ha fatto la juve con Pogba.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: in giornata arriverà la seconda offerta del Chelsea per Romagnoli di circa 35 milioni ma verrà rispedita al mittene, GAlliani non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore.*



Speriamo


----------



## prebozzio (24 Agosto 2016)

Questa me l'ero persa l'anno scorso: non solo lo abbiamo pagato 25 milioni, tantini, ma pure il 30% dell'eccedenza di una futura vendita?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Agosto 2016)

Se lo vendono si meritano lo stadio vuoto. Ma davvero credete che in 7 giorni di mercato con 40 milioni sostituisci Romagnoli? Il cravattaro si presenta con Izzo.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (24 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma scusa solo a livello tecnico-tattico?
> Caio, Musacchio e kovacic/paredes sono comunque giocatori giovani di cui due pronti ad esplodere e Musacchio che è già pronto.
> Per me sarebbe una buona operazione anche se mi dispiacerebbe molto per Alessio.. comunque di Galliani non mi fido voglio vedere prima quei 3 o equivalenti a Milanello poi dopo si fa partire Romagnoli eventualmente..un po' come ha fatto la juve con Pogba.



Si intendevo la stessa cosa tua..anche a me piace tantissimo Romagnoli..e a livello di immagine e di messaggio sarebbe un brutto colpo..ma se avessi la certezza di quei 3...mi dispiace ma lo farei subito...sistemi difesa e centrocampo...e Caio è in prospettiva forse è anche piu forte di Alessio..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: in giornata arriverà la seconda offerta del Chelsea per Romagnoli di circa 35 milioni ma verrà rispedita al mittene, GAlliani non ha nessuna intenzione di cedere il giocatore.*



Signore mio dio ... dimmi che i comunisti mangia bambini cinesi appena ricevuta la notizia dela possibile cessione di romagnoli, hanno alzato il telefono e detto.... " adliano non plovale nemmeno a pensarci di vendele alessio ".

Ti prego... fa che sia andata così.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Signore mio dio ... dimmi che i comunisti mangia bambini cinesi appena ricevuta la notizia dela possibile cessione di romagnoli, hanno alzato il telefono e detto.... " adliano non plovale nemmeno a pensarci di vendele alessio ".
> 
> Ti prego... fa che sia andata così.



* Pensalci


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2016)

Io non ho più parole. Da oggi perdo ogni speranza.
P.S. chi pensa che i soldi verranno reinvestiti bene, dovrebbe ricordarsi che i soldi li spende adriano galliani, che ha meno di una settimana di tempo e che le altre volte che ha incassato gruzzoli del genere, ne ha investiti meno della metà per giocatori spesso imbarazzanti...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: sta per arrivare l'offerta del Chelsea, da 40 milioni di euro, per Romagnoli. Il Milan non vuole cedere i giovani ma il sacrificio di Romagnoli permetterebbe di fare mercato, di acquistare un nuovo difensore ed anche un centrocampista. Quando arriverà l'offerta del Chelsea, che si preannuncia importanti, vedremo quale sarà la risposta della dirigenza attuale e dei cinesi.*





.


----------



## kipstar (24 Agosto 2016)

da 50 in su ... se proprio proprio ... ma possibile che non si possa aspettare gennaio o il prossimo mercato ? tanto la squadra va rivoltata ... secondo me ... quindi a che pro ? tanto in champions non ci vai cmq .... e in europa league te la giochi anche adess così come sei ....


----------



## Il Genio (24 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e chi lo ha detto che lui ci voglia andare? io da come lo vedo in campo e per come ha esultato per il rigore parato da gigio credo sia veramente attaccato alla maglia!



Speriamo, io non lo biasimerei comunque


----------



## mabadi (24 Agosto 2016)

Io venderei Bacca visto che oggi vale di più e domani non si sa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> ehm...no...fino a quando tu non compri la Ferrari ma "promettti" di comprarla, io con la mia Ferrari ci faccio quello che voglio, se vuoi ti informo del fatto che ci metto i sedili della panda e tu se vuoi detrai quella somma.da quello che mi devi, oppure puoi sempre girare i tacchi e andare via., ma fino al passaggio di proprietà la Ferrari è mia e guai a chi me la tocca...
> 
> p.s. i cinesi acquistano lo stato patrimoniale, non il.conto economico. Romagnoli è nello stato patrimoniale per 20 milioni, ma se lo vendi a 50 generi 50 milioni di credito che tradotto sono 30 milioni in più nelle casse di Fininvest.
> 
> ...



guarda che è stato firmato un preliminare, dove c'è scritto cosa possono o non possono fare. Altrimenti sei tu che vendendo i sedili stai violando il contratto di acquisto e mi paghi una penale.


----------



## Love (24 Agosto 2016)

calcolando la percentuale che dobbiamo dare alla roma per meno di 50 non lo cederei...ma si sa come è fatto galliani...la cosa cmq che fa più paura non è tanto la cessione di Romagnoli ma come verrebbero spesi quei soldi...Musacchio Paredes e un centrale in prestito tipo Mangala non sarebbe male...ma galliani prenderebbe Rincon de Maio e qualche altro ces.sazzo del genoa o di procuratori amici suoi...quindi spero che non succeda nulla e che si resista a quest'offerta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Calciomercato, il Chelsea, nella giornata di mercoledì 24 agosto, recapiterà al Milan un'offerta di circa 40 milioni di euro per Romagnoli. La sfera tecnica del club, Galliani e Montella, giudica incedibile Romagnoli ma l'offerta verrà portata a Fininvest ed ai cinesi che decideranno se accettare o meno la proposta del club inglese


Da cedere solo in caso di offerta superiore a 60 milioni.


----------



## alessandro77 (24 Agosto 2016)

Sarei fortemente tentato per quella cifra se venisse reinvestita per un difensore e un centrocampista come Musacchio e Badelj o Paredes


----------



## alessandro77 (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi, 50 o 60 milioni per uno che deve dimostrare ancora tutto? Ma chi è il fesso che li darà mai? Sono quotazioni fuori dalla realtà per uno come Romagnoli


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

Semplicemente non possono per nessun motivo vendere Romagnoli.


----------



## Roger84 (24 Agosto 2016)

Per 50milioni ci ragionerei, sotto no!!! A meno che con quei soldi non ci prenderemo Musacchio e Paredes!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, 50 o 60 milioni per uno che deve dimostrare ancora tutto? Ma chi è il fesso che li darà mai? Sono quotazioni fuori dalla realtà per uno come Romagnoli



Stones che ha dimostrato per valore 55 milioni? Il mercato cambia, ora si paga il potenziale.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Stones che ha dimostrato per valore 55 milioni? Il mercato cambia, ora si paga il potenziale.



Bailly è stato pagato 45 milioni dallo United. 45!

E noi solo l'anno scorso l'abbiamo preso a 25. Per meno di 50 non ci si deve nemmeno sedere al tavolo delle trattative.


----------



## Victorss (24 Agosto 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bailly è stato pagato 45 milioni dallo United. 45!
> 
> E noi solo l'anno scorso l'abbiamo preso a 25. Per meno di 50 non ci si deve nemmeno sedere al tavolo delle trattative.



Io ho visto le amichevoli e le prime partite dello United e sto bailly mi pare già forte forte..


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2016)

*Milan TV: Ad ora non è ancora arrivata nessuna proposta da parte del Chelsea per Alessio Romagnoli.*


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: Ad ora non è ancora arrivata nessuna proposta da parte del Chelsea per Alessio Romagnoli.*



Temo significhi, finché non arriva l'offerta non possiamo cederlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: Ad ora non è ancora arrivata nessuna proposta da parte del Chelsea per Alessio Romagnoli.*



Convinto che non lo cedano.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: Ad ora non è ancora arrivata nessuna proposta da parte del Chelsea per Alessio Romagnoli.*



Quindi significa che la stanno aspettando,no? Benissimo...  Chiunque spera che con questi soldi AG prenda Musacchio e Paredes è un ingenuo,sappiamo tutti che cifre di questo tipo (di cui una parte va alla Roma) sono state da lui sprecate in cessi sempre,e dico SEMPRE! Se poi vogliamo privarci di un 21enne promettente per andare incontro ad un sostituto con molta probabilità peggiore facciamo pure,ma poi quelli del "per questa cifra glielo porto in spalla" non osino aprire bocca! Siamo ad oggi ancora in mano ai pazzi e si sa,ma assecondarli anche non fa per me! Semplicemente per Romagnoli non andrebbe considerata alcuna offerta,perlomeno non adesso.In futuro si vedrà.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan TV: Ad ora non è ancora arrivata nessuna proposta da parte del Chelsea per Alessio Romagnoli.*



Quindi aspettano la proposta????

Maledetti! Maledetti!!!


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quindi aspettano la proposta????
> 
> Maledetti! Maledetti!!!


Comunicano semplicemente che non c'è offerta; ma gli amici cinesi futuri proprietari? Il mercato concordato? Fassone??? mah mi vien da piangere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2016)

Questo é un mercato che paga enormemente il potenziale e meno la sostanza.

Se paghi uno a 20 anni 30 milioni , poi tra tre anni ne ha solo 23 e lo puoi magare vendere a 40-50 se va bene o 15 se va male. In sostanza se va male ti costa 15 , se va bene guadagni 20 e lo hai usato tre anni. Se invece prendi un ventinovenne a 15 tra tre anni ne ha 32 e lo vendi a zero. Ti é costato sicuramente 15. Quindi costa meno, a paritá di ingaggio, mettere 30 milioni su un ventenne che 15 su un ventinovenne. Per questo tutti vanno a caccia di giovani.


----------



## neversayconte (24 Agosto 2016)

con chi lo sostituiamo?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Agosto 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Comunicano semplicemente che non c'è offerta; ma gli amici cinesi futuri proprietari? Il mercato concordato? Fassone??? mah mi vien da piangere



Ad questo punto io non so piu cosa pensare dei cinesi..


----------

